# . . . Priceless (Goliath & Dillon Rescue)



## Golden Miles' Dad (Dec 21, 2007)

Miles - 1,450
States - 5 (FL, AL, MS, LA, TX)
Hours in car - 19
Puppy Treats - $10
Food - $25 (Lots of Fast Foods)
Fuel - $180.00

Sending two Boys to a better life . . . Priceless!

(Dillon & Me, he sat with his head on my shoulder for Hours!)
(Goliath, this guy was so sweet, I almost stole him)
(Dillon & Miles, Early Saturday morning waiting to meet Goliath)


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I think it will be a miracle if Goliath actually makes it to his new home... you're at least the second person who contemplated kinapping him! LOL... great pictures!! Thanks for sharing... now go get some well deserved rest!!!!!!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Awww, I don't blame you. I'd have swiped Goliath myself.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I would of too, he is such a sweetie







 



 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks for helping rescue these 2 'priceless' boys.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

That is so heartwarming - brings tears of joy to my eyes, it is wonderful to know there are such wonderful. loving ,helpful people out there.


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

What a cute bunch of pups! I love this sporadic picture updates we get as they make their way across the country. I think I would contemplate stealing them too.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Greg mentioned keeping both boys . . .

Seems Dillon looks almost exactly like Greg's Pippi. And Greg has a soft spot for old gold like Goliath. It will be a miracle if they make it out of Texas.

You did a great thing, Dean. I can't believe you drove all those miles in one day. You and Miles are real troupers!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Dean!! thanks for the pics, i'm glad you made the trip safe and sound.... words can't even express how grateful i am to you, you are awesome


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Dean, you are an angel. Thank you for helping these Golden boys to their new homes. 

Great photos! Thanks for posting them so we can follow along!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks for helping these two go to there forever homes..... Your a saint....


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Dean, Those of us along these 2 boys route are their Gaurdian Angels for them to make it to thier furever homes! Bless you for what you did for them today!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great looking traveling companions you have. Thanks for helping with this incredible journey to get these two to their forever homes.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Great pictures of Great Dogs going to Great People for a Great Cause.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i am getting very emotional over here... its actually REAL now and i am completely overwhelmed by it all... Jenna, Dean, Suzanne, Greg, and Kerri, i can't even tell you how much i love all of you guys.. thank you so so much...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## dmfla (Aug 1, 2007)

Man that dog looks familiar, It really does seem real now, that he's on his way. Marlene take care of that boy , he's special.
David


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Thank you, Dean and all others involved in this transport. You are making a fairy tale come true for those two boys.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

david i cant believe i didnt mention your name in my post.... i am SO grateful to you for taking such good care of Dillon the past couple weeks... you're on my list of awesome people too!

and i'm sure the manufacturers of the red hair dye thank you too


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Dean and the rest of the gang who helped out:




:You_Rock_

Bless you all--and all our Best to the two furrkids going to some incredible forever homes!

SJ


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Dean you are priceless for doing this for these two sweet boys. I love the picture of his head on your shoulder. Bless everyone for getting these sweet boys to their new homes and giving so much time and money asking nothing in return. I too am so excited for Dillon and Goliath getting their new homes.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Those are two beautiful boys. I am so happy they are getting reat new homes. Belss all who are doing this for them.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Golden Miles' Dad said:


> Miles - 1,450
> States - 5 (FL, AL, MS, LA, TX)
> Hours in car - 19
> Puppy Treats - $10
> ...


 
Dude! YOU ROCK!!! :dblthumb2
You are a wonderful man for helping these dogs! Thank you!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

What wonderful pictures!

You've got a great heart... and a cute face! Thanks so much for helping "the boys" reach their new homes!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Glad you had a safe trip and these two are on their way to their forever homes!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> Dude! YOU ROCK!!! :dblthumb2
> You are a wonderful man for helping these dogs! Thank you!


So true and I think I'm in love!  :wave:


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Wonderful pictures Dean! So glad to hear you are home safe and sound....
The kindness you and all of the other fosters & transporters have shown for Dillion, Goliath and those that will take care of them the rest of their days is truly remarkable....


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

This is the first thread I opened up this morning to read while I drink my coffee. You guys are awesome :banana: Dillion looks like a beautiful boy. Maybe Goliath's new owner will join GRF so we can all get to know Goliath, too.
:thanks: :yipee:. 

Dean....who was driving :eclipsee_ while you were taking that picture? I think you must take driving lessons from Rob (see Caue's picture in Rob's sunroof )


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

You and the others in this endeavor are so kind. I wish all our homeless friends were so lucky. Wonderful pictures.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dean*

Dean:

Thank you for your life saving transport!
You are handsome, too!!

Love the goldens-all so beautiful!!!!:You_Rock_:You_Rock_:You_Rock_


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Great photos its soo exciting


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

just got a voicemail from Greg, said he's about 100 miles from El Paso, so he should be in Las Cruces in a couple hours. he asked if i was sure I wanted Dillon cuz he could always just take him back to Austin with him lol


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

What a heartwarming story...thank you to all involved for helping these beautiful goldens get to their new homes...makes me smile.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

What an awesome thing y'all are doing and what a great post/update! It's all very exciting. I'm so new here, so I'm still putting all the pieces together - looks like I need to go through some older posts and catch all the way up.

Tiffany


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

just talked to Kerri... she's got Dillon and driving home from Las Cruces!! she said she will post pics when she gets home, at around 8-9pm!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

GREAT Pictures!!!! I wish i had Goliath to myself. He's such a sweetie. 

I can't wait for TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am getting so excited the closer he gets to you Marlene. I bet you wont get any sleep tonight.


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

Stories like this sure makes my heart warm and fuzzy! :You_Rock_

Thanks to you and to all the wonderful individuals who made the rescue of Dillon and Goliath possible. Bless you all!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What a great way to spend a weekend. Thank you for all you did!! I can understand wanting to kidnap that boy!!


----------



## jim & lex (Mar 11, 2008)

*Driving Goliath*

:wave: Dean - you are priceless! Thank you and Suzanne and Greg for getting our beautiful old boy to us safe and sound. Thanks, also, for not keeping him yourself! We made it Taos this evening just in time for a snow storm. Our old golden boy has made it to his forever home, and we look forward to showering him with love for the remainder of his days.

Alexis & Jim


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Alexis & Jim, WELCOME to the forum!!! glad Goliath made it home to you guys safe and sound


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Welcome Alexis and Jim....sounds like you have a sweetie on your life!! Look forward to watching Goliath settle into your lives....


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I'll tell ya, it was a real sacrifice to send Goliath and Dillon on their way. I was sorely tempted to keep them here in Texas.

I know you and Goliath will be very happy together.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Thank so much for the news about that sweet old man, and thank you so much for taking him. We are in our early 60's and have one golden girl 8 1/2 and one adopted golden m ix girl 6 and our plan is to later on adopt a senior golden or two. I donate to some GR r3scues and get ness letters and it breaks my heart when i read of these old timers being dumped. my he have many years with you. He is so beautiful. And keep us posted with pictures.


----------

